# Is my pasture safe? Rocks/Plants



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

I think it depends on the horse. Mine spent years on ground like that. *She did great.* But her heritage was good for it, I should note.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would be concerned about those purple flowers and what is the spiky plant a yew ? thorn at the tip ? get rid of them asap. 
they should be able to avoid the rocks or learn how to walk through them. Most horses wont walk where it feels unsafe to them. 
Not sure by the pic if those are foxtails, you don't want them eating spiky stickers type things, it can cause sores , and a foxtail can work its way into the body, and eye or an ear and cause lots of problems, it it is foxtails and you can get it grazed before it heads out, it is good grass.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

It looks like yucca, to me.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Many people in the natural boarding paradigm (aka "paddock paradise") purposefully incorporate rocky terrain like that into the living environment. Additionally in dry climates the rocks provide protection to the soil where plants do grow and thrive, hahaha.
About the plants, see if there is an extension agent, swcd (soil and water conservation district) employee or NRCS (natural resources conservation service) office around who would come out and do a field tour with you and help you ID the plants you have out there.

ETA: Spikey plant is yucca, evergreen looks like either Juniper or pinyon pine. Can't tell the grass from those photos, and the flowers look like phlox to me. None of those are toxic.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, the horses can figure out where to put their feet. There is no way to rubber-pad a paddock and some horses seem to be more prone to getting themselves into fixes than others - those horses would probably cut themselves on a piece of rubber sticking out! LOL

For the plants - if your horses are well-fed then they won't feel the need to stretch their palates. I have never checked a grazing area for toxic plants and I have never had a horse get poisoned. This goes back 25 years and 12 - 20 horses?? If you are bound and determined to exterminate any toxic plants than you are either going to have a limited paddock area or dedicate many hours of your life to touring the acreage for this sole purpose.

Personally, I'd check out the area for garbage (steel, wire, broken board esp w. nails, old fence posts), unusual holes (old wells, fence post holes, old root cellars). Then I'd fence and let them have at it.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Chicknshrimp!

Looks like a horse paradise to me.

Steve


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes beautiful. Good luck with this.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

living way up north, not familiar with those plants and trees, but rocks are great, as that varied terrain helps to build strong hooves
Good luck, very pretty land
I though you might be asking about the fencing, far as that pasture being safe.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Chicknshrimp said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've always boarded and am new to evaluating pastures. We have 21 acres in the mountains of NM and were setting up our house and barn. The land is 2 hills and a meadow between. The meadow isn't rocky but the rest of the property has slate and boulders between evergreen trees.
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Holy frijoles! I thought for a second there that you were in my neck of the woods! Looks A LOT like where I live. Biggest difference is that where you're at, it's more green. 

Horses in my area are "pastured" in similar areas all the time and never have a problem. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I would take out the foxtail. I heard someone's horse got sick from eating it.

Find a book or article on poisonous plants to horses and maybe just scout for them in your pasture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Doesn't look like foxtail. Looks more like our crabgrass, which is fine for horses.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Foxtails are pointed at one end , and will work there way into the skin and gums and cause abcess and infections. They can get into eyes, ears, sheaths , hooves . 
they look like an immature wheat plant , best way i can describe one.
The grass before the head is a very good feed. I will try to find a photo and add it .


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

*pasture weed*

this is a foxtail. it is very bad when it dries, even green it will get stuck in skin, eyes ,ears , skin .


----------

